# Bio-Active for Corns



## chloere93 (Dec 23, 2016)

I've had some amazing answers on my posts regarding corn snakes so now hope to have some amazing answers in regards to a bio-active vivarium 

I'm hoping to get my first corn snake in about a week or two and I would love to have a bio-active setup with some live creatures in there. I'm not all too bothered about keeping many if any plants plants as I know they'll inevitably get crushed, I was going to put maybe one or two hardy plants in there (devils ivy?) but mostly going to place some rocks and branches for my corn to climb on, as well some spring-tails, woodlice and worms for clean up.

I've read a lot of different threads about bio-active set ups, not many for corn snakes, but I've seen a lot about 'lining and sealing' the viv and also a 'drainage layer'.

I have a wooden 1150x610x500 vivarium with glass doors, it is well built and has snake proof vents so I don't know why I need to line or seal the vivarium? Could someone please explain this principle to me? Or is it more to protect the wood from the substrate?

Also, the drainage layer. If I don't intend to keep many plants, do I need a drainage layer? I know corns don't need a lot of humidity and only intended to lightly mist the cage every so often (around shedding time?)


So my main questions are:
*Do I need to line/seal my vivarium before laying down bio-active substrate, if so how and with what?*


*Do I need a drainage layer if I don't intend to keep any/many plants?*
_This bio-active substrate seems to contain something which 'aids' drainage so could I just use this if I do need some sort of drainage? Arcadia Earth Mix Substrate 10 litres_


*Which of these bio-active substrates would be best to use for a cornsnake? The chat line is more than unhelpful on this website as they're outright telling me that my corn doesn't need a bio-active set up.*
Bio-Active Substrates ¦ Reptile Centre
_Please link else where if there are any better sites _


I think that's everything but anymore advice would be fantastic 

Thanks!


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

chloere93 said:


> I've had some amazing answers on my posts regarding corn snakes so now hope to have some amazing answers in regards to a bio-active vivarium
> 
> I'm hoping to get my first corn snake in about a week or two and I would love to have a bio-active setup with some live creatures in there. I'm not all too bothered about keeping many if any plants plants as I know they'll inevitably get crushed, I was going to put maybe one or two hardy plants in there (devils ivy?) but mostly going to place some rocks and branches for my corn to climb on, as well some spring-tails, woodlice and worms for clean up.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## chloere93 (Dec 23, 2016)

Esiuol said:


> Hope this helps.


Ah! My saviour to my rescue once again :lol: thank's again for your advice


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Personally I think it is a worthless inclusion to a corn's habitat but if it is what you want/need for the viv then go for it.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

chloere93 said:


> *Do I need to line/seal my vivarium before laying down bio-active substrate, if so how and with what?*
> 
> 
> *Do I need a drainage layer if I don't intend to keep any/many plants?*
> ...


I'm happy to assist in any way, either here, via Pm or on facebook www.facebook.com/bioactiveherps


----------

